# pay2go, muß man sich bei denen Sorgen machen?



## paranoiker (14 Juli 2007)

Also ich hab nächtens 9live geguckt, so'n Quiz mit leichtbekleideten Damen. im Biereinfluß...(großer Fehler)
Auf jeden Fall kam ich auf die Schnaps-Idee bei deren kostenlosem Chat teilzubehmen und da hab ich im Glauben ne chat Agb anzuklicken mich bei pay2go angemeldet(Bestätigungsemail kam). Der Chat war kostenlos aber als ich weitere Daten eingeben sollte hab ichs sein lassen. Alles was ich angab war email. Da ich draufgekommen bin daß pay2go ein Bezahlservice für (vorallem) Erotikseiten ist, und dass man mir Rechnungen für zig Seiten(theoretisch) stellen könnte, falls z.B. jemand meinen account hacken würde hab ich gleich wieder gekündigt(per email). Zurück kam ein höfliches email,daß ich wieder gekündigt sei und mein account gesperrt. Wenn man sich jetzt einloggen will steht dass dieser account gesperrt ist.

Also die haben nur email addy von mir, die aber auch vor-, nachnamen und isp enthält. Nichts sonst. Habe auch keine Dienste wie cam24 genützt(die den chat hosteten). Auch keine kreditkartennummern und kontoinformationen angegeben. Auch deren dialerangebote kann ich nicht nützen(kabelanschluß). Aber der account scheint noch als "gesperrt" auf also nicht gelöscht wie ichs wollte. Soll ichs auf sich beruhen lassen oder mich schon mal seelisch auf Mahnungen vorbereiten.?

Hier noch der Text der Antwort:

Guten Tag Herr XXXXX

Hiermit bestätigen wir den Eingang Ihrer Kündigung.

Ihr Zugang ist ab sofort gesperrt.

Wir würden uns freuen, Sie bald wieder als unseren Kunden begrüßen zu dürfen.


Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Ihr Helpdesk-Team

XXXXXXXX

_ mit online Handel hat das nichts  zu tun, modinfo _


----------



## Aka-Aka (15 Juli 2007)

*AW: pay2go, muß man sich bei denen Sorgen machen?*

pay2go gehört zur "Inter Content KG", --> ist das noch HBV?
Die Bewertung des Betreibers hinsichtlich seiner Zuverlässigkeit bzw. "Seriösität" könnte also davon abhängen, wie Du diesen Konzern bewertest.

Aus dem von Dir geschilderten bisherigen Verhalten kann ich gar nichts erkennen, was Dir Sorgen bereiten müsste. 

Dass ich persönlich alles, was bei gewissen Fernsehsendern erwähnt, beworben oder sonstwas wird nicht mal mit der  Kneifzange anfassen würde und dass ich Vorsicht walten lassen würde, wenn Firmen "Schmuddelmessen" sponsorn - das mag daran liegen, dass ich manchmal grüne Gnome sehe und daher *NEVER EVER* ein verwirrter Zuschauer sein kann 

Frag doch wegen des Vollzugs der Löschung noch einmal nach.


----------

